# Why are my sanding belts breaking?



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Three years ago I purchased a bunch of belts for my Ridgid oscillating spindle / belt sander. Recently I have been using them and they keep breaking at the glue / tape line. I stored each belt hanging from a 1" dowel (old broom stick). They have been exposed to Missouri winters in an unheated workshop (0 degree days) and uncooled summers (100+) and sunlight through a west facing window. I purchased them from Woodworkers Supply so I figure they are of reasonable quality. Usually I remove tension from the belt for overnight storage.

I have been sanding the bottoms of scroll sawn figurines flat and then rounding over the edges.

Here are three pictures showing a completely broken belt and one in the process of breaking:


----------



## AUBrian (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks like all the heating and cooling took its toll on the tape. Your method of storing them (Meaning not putting stress on them) sounds fine, but any tape will eventually start to lose its "umph" after a while, and get brittle or have the adhesive dry out. Looking at your last picture especially, it looks like that's the case. The glue residue left on the right half of the belt tells me that everything dried out. Adhesive and tape failed, assisted by the repeated flexing on the machine.


----------



## AJLastra (Apr 19, 2012)

Jesse
I have to echo what Brian just said. the belts have simply worn out. I had the same thing happen with a number of purple belts for my PC belt sander. they just sat too long. Time to go shopping!!!!


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

It definitely looks like temperature and maybe also humidity swings are taking their toll. I have had belts sit for years in a climate controlled shop without any problems.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I picked up three nice boxes of belt sander belts this summer for $3.00 a box because they had been subjected
to the same treatment as yours. They are great for hand sanding, and one Lumberjock posted a curved sanding
jig that utilizes the belts, (I cannot locate it now) but they cannot be used on a machine unless you come up with a way to retape the joints. I try to store my belts in my basement shop, where the temperature is a lot more even all the time.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Try the Freud brand (red) belts available at Home Depot. I find theywork very well, and don't clog like garnet paper does. 
I have not had one break yet.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

Same thring here. No biggie. Use some 100 mph tape or reinforced wide packaging tape to reinforce.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Ratchet, Are you suggesting that I can repair the broken belts? Or are suggesting that I can save the remaining belts?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm anxiously following this thread as I have never had any luck "patching" or retaping these belts. I haven't had problems since going to a better quality belt (Norton 3x).


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I tried the 100mph tape once for this same issue. Problem was the heat generated melted the tape and cleaning the gummy residue it left was a pain in the butt!


----------

